# Talk me into it the Werkstat Acrylic Kit



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

OK, so I recently bought and received the Werkstat Acrylic Kit, but I cant help thinking I really cant be bothered with it. 

I keep reading reviews saying Zaino Z2 is a better product? and the Werkstat kit left them feeling cold.

Ive got Carlack NSC/LLS and I was left feeling a bit 50/50 about it, application was easy enough and the results were good, but it felt a little bit soulless. 

Am I going to like the Werkstat kit or do I need to sell up and move on?

Its going on a black car if thats any use.

Sorry for the strange topic but ive felt like this about a product before 

Ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

prefer the werkstat to zaino myself - alot easier to use. prime is just about the best cleanser ive used and jett is very easy to use (spray on wipe off like a QD), very durable too. i hardly use glos now


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> prefer the werkstat to zaino myself - alot easier to use. prime is just about the best cleanser ive used and jett is very easy to use (spray on wipe off like a QD), very durable too. i hardly use glos now


Cheers Kev, I know you like the Werkstat kit, I just wonder if its going to work as well on black 

Looks like im going to have to use it tomorrow and see :thumb: either way something going up for sale, either Werkstat or Carlack :lol:

Who knows maybe even both and ill buy some Vics Concours for the summer


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i do indeed . give it a go - if you don't like it someone is bound to snap it up (i would if was'nt skint lol)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine never gets used. Just boring and no fun! And I don't even like the results all that much either tbh, prime is very, very good but jett i don't like


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> i do indeed . give it a go - if you don't like it someone is bound to snap it up (i would if was'nt skint lol)


:lol: Might do a 50/50 with Carlack and Werkstat on the bonnet side by side.

Anyways G1s going on the windscreen tomorrow, Werkstat works on glass as well does it not? May try that on the sides and back :thumb:



maggi133 said:


> Mine never gets used. Just boring and no fun! And I don't even like the results all that much either tbh, prime is very, very good but jett i don't like


It was one of your posts I was reading with regard to Werkstat and Z2 to be honest

Ive tried a few different LSPs since I applied DODO BV PRO, Colli 845, Carlack NSC/LLS, Megs #16, FK1000P and nothings done it for me. Maybe I should just go back to using DODO BV :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep works good on glass


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

People say how quick it is. but to get comparable results to 1 layer of z2 you need like 4 of jett, so it's about even I would say. And z2 lasts much longer, in my experience keeps the car cleaner for longer, beads tighter, sheets faster, and a z8 top up is just as quick as a gloss/jett top up.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

everyone has differing opinions obviously - jett lasts just as long as Z2 imo, mainly because jett is just as quick to use as Z8 for top up's but leaves decent durability behind, whereas Z8 does'nt imo. lasted well through the winter too..


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> everyone has differing opinions obviously - jett lasts just as long as Z2 imo, mainly because jett is just as quick to use as Z8 but leaves decent durability behind, whereas Z8 does'nt imo. lasted well through the winter too..


The thing is, Im looking at getting a new car shortly, probably a silver or white fiesta like your but derv powered (because im tight :lol so even if i dont like it I think save it for then :thumb:

Ill try it tomorrow and see what I think :thumb:


----------



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was wondering about swapping over to the Werkstatt kit as I have a mid-tone metallic purple MG - the Polished Bliss site seems to recommend this kit for that colour. How do the Werkstatt products compare to the Car Lack acrylics? Do they get similar results? Would I notice the difference? Cheers


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

gr33n said:


> OK, so I recently bought and received the Werkstat Acrylic Kit, but I cant help thinking I really cant be bothered with it.
> 
> I keep reading reviews saying Zaino Z2 is a better product? and the Werkstat kit left them feeling cold.
> 
> ...


In theory you won't see any difference at all. Werkstatt buy from Carlack 

For marketing purposes Werksatt separate them into acrylic and Carnauba derivatives, but IMHO there is a reason why the original formula is the best. Carlack in Germany are the company that both design and manufacture the original product and blend the raw ingrediants and this has tweaked over the years (since 1958!) to give optimal results.

Werkstatt Prime is the same product as Carlack Nano Systematic care so results will be the same, although they do their on tweaked versions. The Long Life Sealant is the same as Acrylic Jett. For optimal strength it works best in the liquid and you don't need the same multiple costs. However it can we thinned to make application easier with water which reduces the actual amount of product curing onto the paint.

Thats why for applying it, if you get a microfibre applicator (Sonus Der Wunders are ideal) soak it in water and wring it out. A small pea sized amount will then do a panel and it's just a case of buffing once it starts hazing.

If you are using Nano before it you can even apply that to a wet drying car and apply without buffing off the LLS over it. So the whole application process is actually pretty quick.

For a pre wax cleaner come sealer I've not seen any product last longer than that. You can easily get 3 months just from the Nano.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

pipster101 said:


> I was wondering about swapping over to the Werkstatt kit as I have a mid-tone metallic purple MG - the Polished Bliss site seems to recommend this kit for that colour. How do the Werkstatt products compare to the Car Lack acrylics? Do they get similar results? Would I notice the difference? Cheers


If you already have Carlack I promise you you wouldn't see any difference as the base product is the same.

Tim


----------



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> If you already have Carlack I promise you you wouldn't see any difference as the base product is the same.
> 
> Tim


Sorry Tim, I wasn't very clear: I meant swapping over from using SRP with a DoDo carnuba wax over the top...

So as a beginner, would I see any difference between using the Werkstatt and Car Lack products? I am unfortunately cost conscious, so if they are roughly the same that would be enough for me. I'll be ordering today if so.

A beginners question though I'm afraid, so please bear with me...Bearing in mind that my car has not had much attention for a LONG time (if ever), what should I use to clean any old wax/product away from the paint, or will Prime/Nano with their good cleaning properties be enough after a good clay?

And as my car has a number of scratches, moderate swirls etc, SRP really has helped. So do I understand that I could layer SRP after Prime/Nano, as a mid layer, before putting LLS over the top? Would this work okay?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

I love my Werkstat kit. So easy to use and quick.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

pipster101 said:


> Sorry Tim, I wasn't very clear: I meant swapping over from using SRP with a DoDo carnuba wax over the top...
> 
> So as a beginner, would I see any difference between using the Werkstatt and Car Lack products? I am unfortunately cost conscious, so if they are roughly the same that would be enough for me. I'll be ordering today if so.
> 
> ...


I used to use AG SRP + a decent wax. However, I wanted to try something different and when for the Werkstat kit as a lot of good reviews on here. Now it's my favourite kit to use.

If you want to strip the old polish and wax, I usually:

* snow foam with a decent APC, like Meguires
* de-tar
* IronX
* Clay


----------



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

0507448n said:


> If you want to strip the old polish and wax, I usually:
> 
> * snow foam with a decent APC, like Meguires
> * de-tar
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Sorry, excuse my silly questions - I'm very new to all of this, so I want to do the best job I can but not keeping topping up what i've already bought as money is tight.

So I can't use my AG bodywork conditioner shampoo to clean the paint before claying? Do I need a APC?

I do have some AG tar remover which I've been using. The actual paintwork is very smooth as the car's always been garaged, so in some ways I'd prefer to not have to buy a clay kit if possible. I thought Prime/Nano was supposed to have really good cleaning properties? In my opinion the car does look pretty good at the moment, so if it was a choice of buying a clay kit, or the Cart Lack pack I'd probably go for the latter as I can't really afford both.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> If you already have Carlack I promise you you wouldn't see any difference as the base product is the same.
> 
> Tim


As stated _many_ times before, these kits are different.

The easiest way to find out the difference in these results these kits offer is to buy the Werkstat kit from us and, if required, use our 30 day guarantee: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/returns.html

If you're not happy with the product, contact us as per the guarantee and, if after following the steps listed in the guarantee you're not happy, send it back and we'll refund.

On a black car, we tend to recommend a wax or, some of the Blackfire range however, on a silver or white car, the Werkstat kit is outstanding - it gives a sharp, reflective finish, which really looks great on lighter toned metallics.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and feedback everyone, I never got round to trying the Werkstat kit over the weekend. I think a switch back to DODO Blue Velvet is in order


----------



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> On a black car, we tend to recommend a wax or, some of the Blackfire range however, on a silver or white car, the Werkstat kit is outstanding - it gives a sharp, reflective finish, which really looks great on lighter toned metallics.


Thanks for your reply John. At the end of the day, if you read my post - how much of a difference, to a novice user like myself, will there be between the two products? Maybe someone who's used both would be better to answer this?

If you read my post (again), money is tight - there is a price difference between the two products. I know people on here spend a fortune, unfortunately I can't afford to do that. I feel a little like this is a product-off! This is the last car-cleaning products that I can afford to buy for a while, so they need to be the right one(s).

Any advice about the layering would also be much appreciated...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

When I get paid I'm going to give this Werkstat kit a try. Looking at the photos it looks amazing.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

pipster101 said:


> Thanks for your reply John. At the end of the day, if you read my post - how much of a difference, to a novice user like myself, will there be between the two products? Maybe someone who's used both would be better to answer this?
> 
> If you read my post (again), money is tight - there is a price difference between the two products. I know people on here spend a fortune, unfortunately I can't afford to do that. I feel a little like this is a product-off! This is the last car-cleaning products that I can afford to buy for a while, so they need to be the right one(s).
> 
> ...


We rate the Werkstat Acrylic kit extremely highly, as one of, if not the, superior paint cleanser/sealant kits on the market especially on light and midtone metallics.

If you have the full Acrylic kit, included will be Acrylic Prime, and this is a great product to use as a chemical clean/sealant basecoat on wheels and also as a glass cleaner: so if your budget's not huge, you've got a bit of a saving there.

Additionally, our kit includes the pads and towels you need as well as offering a saving over buying the items individually.

You need only apply one coat of Acrylic Prime to a paint surface: all a second coat will do is strip the previous one.

Jett Trigger can be layered effectively, and we find 3 or 4 coats is optimal and should give several months of durability. Using Acrylic Glos after washing will extend this durability and I recommend adding one further coat of Jett Trigger every 5 months or so, depending on car usage, storage conditions etc.

For a Golf-sized car, I estimate roughly 25 to 30 applications of Jett Trigger from one 500ml bottle.


----------



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Jett Trigger can be layered effectively, and we find 3 or 4 coats is optimal and should give several months of durability. Using Acrylic Glos after washing will extend this durability and I recommend adding one further coat of Jett Trigger every 5 months or so, depending on car usage, storage conditions etc.


Thanks John for the lengthy reply. Sorry, when I meant layering - as I mentioned earlier - due to various scratches and swirls I've found SRP very effective under the carnuba wax I tried. Can I layer SRP successfully between Prime and Jett?

Thanks again. Best wishes, Jonathan


----------



## pipster101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, another annoying 'newbie' question! As you say that Prime is such a superior cleanser, can this take place of a claying product? Apart from the scratches I would say that the actual condition of my car's paint is pretty good - when felt there seems little in the way of bumps, and any tar I have got rid of. Thanks


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Werkstat for me here, I know they say you should not use a rotary but if you load afinishing pad and keep at 600rpm with little to no pressure slow overlapping movements it gives stunning finish even with only 1 or 2 layers Jett after.....:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

pipster101 said:


> Thanks John for the lengthy reply. Sorry, when I meant layering - as I mentioned earlier - due to various scratches and swirls I've found SRP very effective under the carnuba wax I tried. Can I layer SRP successfully between Prime and Jett?
> 
> Thanks again. Best wishes, Jonathan


Ah, well in all honesty, I'm not sure! We don't stock Super Resin so I'm not sure how it'd work with the Werkstat kit.

In theory, you could apply Prime, then a filling product, then Jett but would would lose some durability as Jett wouldn't be bonding to the Prime and they are designed to work together.



pipster101 said:


> Sorry, another annoying 'newbie' question! As you say that Prime is such a superior cleanser, can this take place of a claying product? Apart from the scratches I would say that the actual condition of my car's paint is pretty good - when felt there seems little in the way of bumps, and any tar I have got rid of. Thanks


Not really, clay is still needed to remove bonded contaminants, Prime offers more of a 'deep clean': even on fully machined paint, it'll drag ingrained grime out of the paint surface. This is noticeable as you'll see a visual 'brightening' of the paint surface after using Prime - and the colour your applicator pad will turn is also a tell tale sign!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Ah, well in all honesty, I'm not sure! We don't stock Super Resin so I'm not sure how it'd work with the Werkstat kit.
> 
> In theory, you could apply Prime, then a filling product, then Jett but would would lose some durability as Jett wouldn't be bonding to the Prime and they are designed to work together.
> 
> Not really, clay is still needed to remove bonded contaminants, Prime offers more of a 'deep clean': even on fully machined paint, it'll drag ingrained grime out of the paint surface. This is noticeable as you'll see a visual 'brightening' of the paint surface after using Prime - and the colour your applicator pad will turn is also a tell tale sign!


Hey John,

I have a bottle of prime strong at home so you're saying that even after machine polishing even on fully machined paint if i cleanse the paint with the prime strong that i have,it wil drag ingrained grime out of the paint surface and the colour of the applicator would look grubby?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I have a bottle of prime strong at home so you're saying that even after machine polishing even on fully machined paint if i cleanse the paint with the prime strong that i have,it wil drag ingrained grime out of the paint surface and the colour of the applicator would look grubby?


Couldn't have put it better myself. Even after machine polishing it'll turn a white MF grey.

We even discussed using it before and after polishing. I'm sure you can see the logic. The polishing pads will be less dirty and you'll be polishing a real clean surface.

It boggled my mind the first time I seen Prime do that after machine polishing.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> In theory you won't see any difference at all. Werkstatt buy from Carlack
> 
> For marketing purposes Werksatt separate them into acrylic and Carnauba derivatives, but IMHO there is a reason why the original formula is the best. Carlack in Germany are the company that both design and manufacture the original product and blend the raw ingrediants and this has tweaked over the years (since 1958!) to give optimal results.
> 
> ...





John @ PB said:


> As stated _many_ times before, these kits are different.
> 
> The easiest way to find out the difference in these results these kits offer is to buy the Werkstat kit from us and, if required, use our 30 day guarantee: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/returns.html
> 
> ...


Thought we would check with Werkstat


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

So no ********** answer there then


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

RCZ said:


> So no ********** answer there then


The last two lines of the first paragraph are pretty **********..... :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd say that was pretty clear.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks pretty clear to me - the final Chemicals composition are *different*


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

pipster101 said:


> Thanks John for the lengthy reply. Sorry, when I meant layering - as I mentioned earlier - due to various scratches and swirls I've found SRP very effective under the carnuba wax I tried. Can I layer SRP successfully between Prime and Jett?
> 
> Thanks again. Best wishes, Jonathan


Jonathan

I've been using Werkstat for a few years and would say that to get the best out of Jett you should layer this directly on top of the Prime.

I have used Prime to cleanse the paintwork and to start the protection - think of it as a base coat.

I then layer Jett on top - leaving 30 mins between each - you can normally get 4 layers or so on in one session.

My last car, the Audi had around 10 layers on and I used to top this up with Glos which is a QD and IIRC is a diluted form of Jett(?)

If you then want to finish by adding a layer of wax then that can and does add a different look to the paint (some say less sterile and a warmer look)

Hope this helps
Adrian


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

pipster101 said:


> Sorry Tim, I wasn't very clear: I meant swapping over from using SRP with a DoDo carnuba wax over the top...
> 
> So as a beginner, would I see any difference between using the Werkstatt and Car Lack products? I am unfortunately cost conscious, so if they are roughly the same that would be enough for me. I'll be ordering today if so.
> 
> ...


Carlack is a similar type of product to SRP, so it would make a nice change. I find it less dusty and a better cleaner also. Durability is good and application is easy.

For me Carlack is the best Pre wax on the market if you want a bit of protection as well. Waxes sit really well over it also.

The only down side is it doesn't fill swirls like SRP, it does a fraction but SRP is still best for that.

Tim


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Jonathan
> 
> I've been using Werkstat for a few years and would say that to get the best out of Jett you should layer this directly on top of the Prime.
> 
> ...


Pretty much spot on!

Glos: it's got some of the same polymer Acrylic sealant as Jett Trigger but also contains cleaning and gloss enhancing ingredients.


----------

